# How to use formalin as treatment on SW tanks ?



## bugoy (Feb 25, 2008)

How to use formalin as treatment on SW tanks ?

2 fish died yesterday in my tank and was showing sign of Marine Ich and Brooklynella hostilis ? the only common cure for them that i saw is formalin. just to make sure i wanted to use it but don't know how? and does pet store sell them ?


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

the following is taken from
http://www.reefkeeping.com/issues/2003-08/sp/index.php

_Formalin can be administered one of two ways; either in short dips with saltwater or used continually in a hospital tank. The dosage for the continuous use is 1 ml of the 37% stock solution for every 25 gallons of quarantine tank water (Bassleer, 1996). I prefer the formalin dip to continuous use because formalin is a fairly toxic compound. Also, with no commercially available test kits to monitor the concentration, it would be difficult to dose an entire tank and account for evaporation, absorption, etc.

To prepare the dip, I take 5 gallons of tank water and add to it 3.75 ml of 37% formalin. I also aerate the water vigorously to ensure there is maximum dissolved oxygen. The dip should last 30 to 60 minutes. As when using any medication, it is best to monitor the fish's reaction and be prepared to act if it appears in distress. When the dip is complete, net the fish, place it back into the hospital tank, and discard the dip water. This protocol should be repeated every other day for two weeks.

I would like to remind readers of a few precautions regarding the use of formalin. First, it is a carcinogen. Formalin is an aqueous solution of carcinogenic formaldehyde gas, so gloves should be worn and the area should be well ventilated when using it. Secondly, formalin should not be used if fish have open sores, wounds, or lesions. It is likely to cause tissue damage to these open wounds. And lastly, formalin can rob the water of dissolved oxygen. That is why proper aeration is so crucial. For that reason, do not use formalin if the water temperature is 82*F or higher_

hope that helps


----------



## bugoy (Feb 25, 2008)

hmmm me and my bad idea hehe thanks for the reply


----------

